# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  xu hướng giảm đau sau phẫu thuật mới ở Việt Nam

## phuong_hanh3112

Một hội nghị quốc tế lớn để bàn về một vấn đề không mới nhưng chưa bao giờ được bàn kỹ ở Việt Nam: Hội nghị quốc tế về gây tê vùng vừa được tổ chức.

Phẫu thuật tim hở sử dụng giảm đau gây tê mặt phẳng cơ dựng sống tại Vinmec (Ảnh: BVCC)

Hệ thống Y tế Vinmec và Hội đồng Gây tê vùng Châu Á đã đồng tổ chức hội thảo này tại Hà Nội cuối tuần rồi. Đây là lần đầu tiên hội thảo quốc tế về gây tê vùng được tổ chức ở Việt Nam, do Vinmec chủ trì.

*Giảm đau "kiểu mới" cho người bệnh*

GS.TS Philippe Macaire, Trưởng khoa Gây mê giảm đau Bệnh viện Đa khoa Quốc tế Vinmec chia sẻ, ông hy vọng đây là cơ hội cập nhật các kỹ thuật mới, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực giảm đau sau mổ cho các bác sĩ Việt Nam.

"Chúng tôi hy vọng có thêm nhiều bệnh viện trong nước áp dụng phương pháp giảm đau sau mổ không sử dụng Opioid, nâng cao hơn nữa chất lượng phẫu thuật. Người bệnh có thể tập phục hồi chức năng sớm sau mổ, giảm thiểu nguy cơ chuyển thành đau mãn tính, nâng cao chất lượng cuộc sống sau chấn thương và phẫu thuật " - GS.TS Philippe Macaire nhấn mạnh

Trong lĩnh vực gây tê giảm đau trên thế giới, Vinmec gây chú ý khi trở thành nhân tố tiên phong bằng những cải tiến đặc biệt, điển hình là kỹ thuật giảm đau gây tê mặt phẳng cơ dựng sống (ESP), giúp giảm đau toàn diện, không biến chứng, rút ngắn thời gian hồi sức tích cực, loại trừ nguy cơ đau sau mổ và đau mãn tính trên 96% bệnh nhân mổ tim.

Hiện hệ thống y tế này đã có kinh nghiệm thực hiện 1.000 ca giảm đau gây tê mặt phẳng cơ dựng sống trong mổ tim hở thành công 100%, người bệnh hoàn toàn không đau, không biến chứng và sự cố; kỹ thuật phong bế mới gây tê và giảm đau mới áp dụng cho phẫu thuật cột sống và điều trị đau lưng dưới, vai trò của bác sĩ gây mê trong ngăn chặn đau tồn dư sau phẫu thuật.

Hiện nay, đau tồn dư và đau mãn tính sau phẫu thuật do tác dụng phụ thuốc giảm đau có opioid đang được giới y khoa Mỹ và nhiều quốc gia khác coi như một cuộc khủng hoảng. Các bác sĩ cũng đã tổ chức nhiều chiến dịch để đẩy lùi tình trạng này bằng cách thúc đẩy phát triển an toàn gây mê giảm đau tại Việt Nam. Tại Vinmec, 98% người bệnh đã được áp dụng giảm đau không Opioid trong quá trình điều trị.

*Giảm đau sau sinh, sau phẫu thuật*

Ông Công Quyết Thắng, Chủ tịch Hội Gây mê hồi sức Việt Nam, chia sẻ kỹ thuật gây tê vùng đã được áp dụng tại Việt Nam từ những năm chiến tranh, nhưng nhiều năm sau đó gần như bị "bỏ quên".

Trong thời gian đó, thế giới đã phát triển rất mạnh kỹ thuật gây tê vùng và Việt Nam vì vậy còn nhiều cơ hội để bắt kịp với những tiến bộ của thế giới trong giảm đau bằng gây tê vùng, đặc biệt là gây tê vùng dưới sự hướng dẫn của siêu âm, theo ông Thắng là kỹ thuật rất tiến bộ và an toàn.

Hiện Vinmec đang là bệnh viện dẫn đầu xu hướng này tại Việt Nam. Tháng 12-2018, Vinmec đã ký kết với Hiệp hội gây mê thế giới (WFSA), cam kết đảm bảo an toàn tối đa trong gây mê phẫu thuật, đồng thời nâng tầm và hoàn thiện kỹ thuật gây tê mặt phẳng cơ dựng sống dưới hướng dẫn siêu âm, lần đầu tiên trên thế giới áp dụng thành công trong mổ tim hở, giúp người bệnh không đau sau mổ. 

Kỹ thuật này đã được Vinmec đã được báo cáo Hội nghị Gây mê Hồi sức thế giới 2018 (New York, Mỹ) và chuyển giao cho 50 bác sĩ châu Á trong Khóa đào tạo Gây tê vùng.

Kỹ thuật này cũng rất hiệu quả đối với sản khoa, trong đó việc xử trí, áp dụng kỹ thuật gây tê giảm đau vùng như gây tê thần kinh, gây tê cơ vuông thắt lưng và gây tê thần kinh thẹn (gây tê tủy sống, gây tê ngoài màng cứng), giúp sản phụ sinh không đau. 

"Vinmec cam kết có các phác đồ và cơ sở vật chất để xử trí các trường hợp kiếm soát nhiễm khuẩn, sốc phản vệ, chảy máu nhiều, chăm sóc điều trị đau sau phẫu thuật"- đại diện Hệ thống Y tế Vinmec cho biết.

----------

